
Mayan EDMS 3.2 Released - aminoson
https://docs.mayan-edms.com/releases/3.2.html
======
PassingCroft
Very sizable update for just a minor number increase. Is this release
compatible with the last 3.1 release? I mean, can I do a direct upgrade
without worrying about losing data?

~~~
zhoubear
No loss of data from upgrades has been reported in years. Every release
includes database schema and database data migrations.

Only incompatibility issues were with some of the config file entries. These
need to updated as explained in the release notes -> [https://docs.mayan-
edms.com/releases/3.2.html#backward-incom...](https://docs.mayan-
edms.com/releases/3.2.html#backward-incompatible-changes)

------
zhoubear
First round of UI navigation improvements! Yay!

~~~
SargentExpor1
The backend is rock solid, no question there. Glad to see the UI is getting
some love. Keep up the good work!

~~~
zhoubear
Thanks! :)

